# Super-powered battery breakthrough claimed by US team



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the summary.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Same report popping up everywhere. 

The improvement is in power-density, not energy-density.


----------

